# He’s home!



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

We brought our boy home tonight! Still haven’t figured out his call name. He’s so good! He fit right in. My bulldog is getting along great with him, my kitten doesn’t like him but she will come around! He’s peed and pooped outside!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Here are some pics


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

And some more


----------



## CaptPerfectHair (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh my gosh, such a fluffball!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, he's just perfect, I'm so happy for you!.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a cutie, congratulations.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, he's beautiful!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats, he sure is a beauty!!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh he's cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Such a beautiful pup!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

He is so adorable!! What is his name?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

We still have to chose his name lol We have to decide today. His registered name is Goldpaws Tracks in the Snow. But my husband doesn’t like Tracker. We’re trying to decide between Bentley and Quincy


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very cute, good luck!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

He’s super precious!!! Congratulations! If you’re Game of Thrones fans, Ghost would fit with his registered name. ?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

We finally decided on Bentley


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome home Bentley. Love the pictures, puppies just bring a smile. Enjoy the fun.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

As I scroll through your pictures, I'm singing "puppy love"...Bentley is one handsome little fellow. I bet Zoey will be whispering words of encouragement to him (I believe our dogs are always with us). Enjoy your new pup!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awe, Happy Gotcha Day Bentley    Congratulations! What a sweetie, enjoy!


----------

